# Any timeshares in or near Savannah, GA?



## Corky (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone know of a timeshare in or close to Savannah, Ga?  My daughter wants to go to that area in March, 2007.  I'm totally unfamiliar, so any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hilton Head is an easy drive for a day trip or two.


----------



## Corky (Jan 7, 2007)

Any particular resort in Hilton Head?  Never been there either.

Thanks


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2007)

There are numerous TS on Hilton Head and several of them are Gold Crown, Silver Crown or 5 Star.  If you belong to RCI or II, you can look at them.  Also, TUG has many reviews on these timeshares that you can read, since you are a member.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2007)

Corky,

I think the closest timeshare to Savannah is Tybrisa at the  Beach, on Tybee Island.  It gets mixed reviews.  As the earlier posters have mentioned, Hilton Head Island has many timeshare choices and would be about a 45-minute drive via the back roads.


Richard


----------



## Corky (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Riverdee and Richard.  I'll check out your suggestions and see what is available in March.  Hopefully, nothing will be too expensive.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 8, 2007)

Corky said:


> Thanks Riverdee and Richard.  I'll check out your suggestions and see what is available in March.  Hopefully, nothing will be too expensive.



I would look into Marriott Surf Watch,  Marriott Barony and Grand Ocean on Hilton Head. She can have a great meal at the Lady and Sons in SAV. Hilton Head is not very busy that time of year.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are looking to rent, there a various places that rent condos on Hilton Head, too.  Do a search on the internet and I am sure you'll come up with some.  If you are looking to trade, the ones bobcat mentioned are II.


----------

